# Looking for pics of planer tables/stands in LJ's workshops



## SC_Galoot (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Gang,

I'm looking into different designs for a planer cart or stand. I want something similar to the one USCJeff posted not too long ago that has a rotating top so I can use both sides of the cart's top. Well, we have 282 workshops listed here on LJ and I'm sure a bunch of those have pics of planer carts on them. It will take weeks for me to search through all of our workshops, so in the interests of time, could you please post a quick reply to this topic if you've got a picture of a planer cart or planer station in your shop? That way anyone who comes along in the future will also be able to have a record of "where to look".

Of course, I'm planning on posting pics of my 'completed' cart once it's finished and add it to the list…

Thanks in advance,

SC_Galoot


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Dan,
Here's the link to my planer cart. I also have the plans for a few variations of the flip top version if you want to check them out. You have much more room in your shop than mine, so you might not need a fliptop. Mine matches the height of a few surfaces. This allows easy in and outfeed.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Just a box on wheels made of scrap plywood screwed together. Made short enough to fit under my table saw when I'm not using it. Storage underneath (in the box).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got a Sears stand with a home made roller base under it, will that help? I use it with a roller stand from Woodcraft on the outfeed side. It's on the right side in the first photo of my shop.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I thought I had recently found some plans that you might like. Heres the flip top one from Wood magazine:

http://www.woodstore.net/flwoce.html

If the link fails just go to Woodstore.net.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

My setup is very similar to Blake's.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

I have the dewalt 735 and am looking at an opportunity to pick up a 20 inch powermatic but I like the dewalt so much I am trying to figure out a way to put them together… I heard of someone who stacked the 2 so I want to put a word in here as people are looking… I don't want to hijack this but want to let those looking to help SC know that they may be able to help me as well…

Drew


----------



## lighthearted (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas! I've got a small shop and am headed out to get a planer this morning.
Blake & Mot-that is exactly what I was thinking. I'll post once I get it built.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Galoot,

I believe I have an issue of ShopNotes with that flip-top planer cart in it. I'll look for it and post a link to it if I can find it.


----------

